# Game #38: Cavs @ Jazz (1/21/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-17) @* *Utah Jazz* *(20-20)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 6:00 pm PT, 9:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Delta Center*, Salt Lake City, Utah

Cleveland is fresh off a 20-point blow out loss to Golden State and continues to accumulate loses. Can LeBron and company forget their flat, offensively cold, defensively lacking performance? Or will the Cavs continue their poor play at the Delta Center? Coach Brown needs to continue giving Sasha time. He’s looking better than Damon or Ira lately. Plus AV seems energetic, perhaps ready for a little more PT. Slowly but surely, he should continue to be brought along until he’s full speed. The Jazz have several players who can hurt our squad. Last time we played Utah, they were getting open midrange shots against us at will and were knocking them down at a good clip. Since Utah is coming off a blow out loss of their own to the Nuggets, there's no chance of us catching an unmotivated team that isn't hungry to play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Doesn't Lebron always get hurt in this game, too?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its a loss... lets head home


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah with all the injuries we're basically a one man team: another loss for the Cavs. I'm just hoping Lebron can break out of his funk


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron apparently a game time decision...something with his knee


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

James is playing, can't wait to see him play some more :banana:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z picks up a cheap foul early..maybe if he would BOX OUT he wouldn't pick up those ticky tack fouls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stupid pass by Snow...followed up by giving up more offensive rebounds


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Z gets 2nd foul in 4 minutes of first quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z with 2 fouls early....dude cannot stay out of foul trouble


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

2 on collins, here comes ostertag!!! tag! tag! tag!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

4 early turnovers by cleveland, and looks like lebron is hurt.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cle offense looks horrible as usual...and we're still giving up too many offensive rebs.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

there's boozer behind the bench....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ has tried some dangerous passes. He did the same last game.

Utah ends on an 8-0 run. Cleveland is down 8 at the end of the first quarter (20-28).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs again have problems ending qtrs strong, went from a tied game to down 8 due to missed layups & TO's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Air Sasha on the lob.

Cleveland busting out the zone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Lebron on fire in this 2nd quarter stretch....

Nice play by Sasha on the alley-oops. Cavs right back in it, tied at 32.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z just picked up his 3rd foul in 5 minutes of action.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some of these calls on Z are ridiculous...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, AV better get some burn tonight in light of this situation. There'll be no excuse for Andy riding the pine all night now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Prediction:

Cavs will lose at least 15 points in this game.

Reason:

Shooting 50% +, but look very weak at defensive end. 

Jazz will play defense in the 2nd half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Random Thought*
Seeing LeBron in tights is strange. I don't think I've ever seen him wear them before.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like that play having Damon curl like Rip Hamilton and shoot the fifteen footer. It would be such a boon for the Cavs if Damon ever got his shot back to last year's level.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland looking decent with LBJ on the bench. Sasha gets an "and-1" play. He's really getting comfortable out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes Marshall is on tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

1:48 left in the half, Cleveland is down by 2 (45-47). LBJ has hit some very difficult shots tonight (that fading shot on the baseline was sort of crazy).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs need to finish the qtr strong, 2 pt game lets see how they close out


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to stop getting stripped after rebounds. This has happened quite a bit during this West Coast swing. We grab the ball, secure it and lose it because a defender sneaks up.

Cleveland trails by two points at halftime (45-47). It's a great game so far. We need to keep pushing. It feels very winnable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well once again we're in a close one on the road. 3rd quarter will be big.

We have to establish Z inside to win this game. 

Bulls are up big on Indy so a win tonight would be nice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Well once again we're in a close one on the road. 3rd quarter will be big.
> 
> We have to establish Z inside to win this game.
> 
> Bulls are up big on Indy so a win tonight would be nice.


Chicago is leading 85-71 with 6:59 left in the 4th quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Update*

Chicago leads 92-77 with 4:22 left in the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha hits a nice lay up. He has talent, no doubt about it. He just needs to put it all together.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha getting it done


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden and Z have struggled tonight. Despite that, we have a lead. Shocking.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Turnovers are KILLING us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

**** Lebron has been getting hacked on these drives to the hole. Call a damn foul


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ gets the foul called this time going in the lane.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh gimme a break Sloan, that was an obvious hack by Collins


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha with a nice spin.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Sasha has some skills..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This would be a huge win, overtake Indiana. We need the cushion because we play Indiana twice next week I believe. And I doubt we win both of them. A win tonight would cushion a loss in either game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z makes his first field goal of the game and Drew will be at the line when plays resumes. 

If Newble/Jones start over Sasha after this game, I'll personally find Mike Brown and give him a speech. This needs to be our line up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man Sasha has some skills..


Yeah, he's not the passer Luke is, but he's a better slasher/finisher around the basket, and arguably as good a shooter. Defense is a wash as both are good defenders. I think Pav has more length and strengthn though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls put a whooping on the Pacers. well not really but the bulls wanted the win more it seemed. I'll be watching the rest of the Cavs game tonight. seems like a good game. Cavs in the fourth spot is mighty nice. with a win that is.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, he's not the passer Luke is, but he's a better slasher/finisher around the basket, and arguably as good a shooter. Defense is a wash as both are good defenders. I think Pav has more length and strengthn though.


I give Luke the defensive edge because he'll throw his body around more and dive on the ground without hesistation. In the short time Luke's played, he's been on the floor as much as any player we have.

----

James with the 360 jumper. Sexy move.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh that step back jumper is nasty...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was kinda a frickin' sweet shot by Bron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that was a Kobe'esque spin move by Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good stretch of basketball on both ends for the Cavs right now. Getting my hopes up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Donyell the former jazz for the three. 

Has AK been on Drew Gooden or something? only 2 shots?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is up 6 (64-58) with 2:48 left in the third quarter. Marshall nailed another jumper. He's having a great game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the SMASH!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yikes. Lebron with a thunderous dunk.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

After the 6 game losing streak, the chance to go back home at the same spot they left in, is a phenomenal opportunity.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Donyell the former jazz for the three.
> 
> Has AK been on Drew Gooden or something? only 2 shots?


AK has been guarding Lebron all night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Have to finish the qtr strong

Z wtf with the missed FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

RING IT UP FOR 3 BABY 

Uggh then you give up a quick 2 for Harpring :curse:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James nailed a stupid three-pointer. Good gracious.

Cleveland leads leads by 6 (73-67) at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown has to keep the team focused on defense. That final minute the Cavs defense got kind of sketchy. Can't get distracted by good offense. Offense will leave you. Defense never will.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lebron wow. that was a crazy impressive three. Good battle between Lebron and AK then.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z doing a good job down low, I like when he flashes to the post like that and gets deeper position.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Utah is flashing the zone. Cleveland needs to keep moving the ball around to beat it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron nails a 3-ball. He's going nuts. The bench is contributing, the team is feeling good and we're knocking down long distance shots. Which is crucial because Utah is challenging us to make them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The team wants this one..i'm very excited to see our guys come out like this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a MEGA Dunk! And 1!

Holy ****!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy **** Batman!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a 3-ball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

omg. lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Just imagine if Marshall, DJ, and Sasha could play like this consistently.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That he's doing this against AK47 tonight is only more impressive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

you can tell Lebron wanted that alley oop. I bet he would have skied.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stupid foul sasha. He still makes dumb mistakes but I like his effort.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flop. I hate that ****....thats the only way people can defend Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the steal, lay up and make while fouled.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is lighting AK-47s *** up tonight. Damn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

To me, this tops the 52 point game (or whatever the point total was) against the bucks.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is the youngest man in NBA history to reach the 5,000 point barrier. Props to James!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> That he's doing this against AK47 tonight is only more impressive.


AK isn't strong or fast enough to keep up with Lebron. The only people i've seen give him trouble are super strong/phsyical types that can also score like Maggette/Artest.

Everyone else is at the mercy of him missing jumpshots

BTW Lebron youngest to hit 5000 points in NBA History :cheers:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James for 3! OMG


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol i think he's had enough losing, 49 pts and up by 23, geez he could have settled for 27 and they would have won


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lebron half a century mark! wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah Jazz fans cheering Lebron for getting 50

I've never seen something like that before. Jazz fans showing class


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Utah crowd is cheering for LeBron. They're saluting him after he nailed the free throw to have 50 points. Classy crowd. Nice people.

James leaves the game with 51 points and the crowd gives him a standing ovation. Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Utah must have alot of Lebron fans. They were oohing and ahhing every shot he took tonight and it seemed to fuel his confidence more and more.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 108, Utah 90*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Utah must have alot of Lebron fans. They were oohing and ahhing every shot he took tonight and it seemed to fuel his confidence more and more.


Seeing how LeBron responds to crowd energy, we need to give him more lifts at The Q. I know we've said this before but tonight only makes this truth more evident.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you guys see where he took off from for that dunk? He was a step outside the dotted line, and took a few pushes, and still threw it down! That was incredible. You don't see that kind of flight every night.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

God damn it, I missed this game too. Can someone upload that LeBron dunk at least?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

There did seem to be quite a few jazz fans cheering him on, but I was booing him heartily. Jacking up shots to get 50 when your team is up 20+ is just selfish.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

EHL said:


> God damn it, I missed this game too. Can someone upload that LeBron dunk at least?


 I think I can hook you up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> There did seem to be quite a few jazz fans cheering him on, but I was booing him heartily. Jacking up shots to get 50 when your team is up 20+ is just selfish.


 I hope you are kidding. If you are feeling it you go for it. If he starts passing, he'd be accused of going for a triple double. It's not Lebron's fault that his was still in the game. It's Mike Brown's responsibility to take the guy out. In fact, I think he did the Jazz fans a favor by keeping him in because he put on a show.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://home.comcast.net/~conanclip/Lebron.asf Right click the link and click "save as"

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lsci1EOwko


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I was upset that the jazz were losing, the only thing to cheer about was king james huge night. He is a hell of a player, the future of the NBA. You guys got a prize in him and he is only 21, that is just crazy. I know some people have been questioning his clutch, but hell, his clutch will come. You guys now see how classy jazz fans are by the way they embraced his huge 50 point game and cheered. Like my dad said watching him play tonight "you just cant stop that, there is no way"


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

spongy, you are awesome. 

And LeBron was a game-time decision due to a sore knee? He should play on a sore knee more often. He looked as explosive as ever from the few highlights and dunks I saw. Anyone else agree?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Jazz fans showed a lot of class. The best thing I've seen this year though was Real Madrid fans chanting Ronaldinho's name, even though he played for rival Barcelona. It's always amazing when the other teams fans show you respect.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But i will give DJ credit, he played well tonight, we've been bashing him alot, and he had a good game


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I hope you are kidding. If you are feeling it you go for it. If he starts passing, he'd be accused of going for a triple double. It's not Lebron's fault that his was still in the game. It's Mike Brown's responsibility to take the guy out. In fact, I think he did the Jazz fans a favor by keeping him in because he put on a show.


Why was he still in the game?

They called a timeout with 2 minutes left up by 20+. I'm sure they asked him if he wanted to stay in.

The game was already won, but he stayed in against the scrubs to get his 50.

How admirable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why was he still in the game?
> 
> They called a timeout with 2 minutes left up by 20+. I'm sure they asked him if he wanted to stay in.
> 
> ...


Coach Brown probably kept James in the game for confidence reasons. After the last few games, you have James struggling and the media calling him a choker, plus the fact the Cavaliers were on a great losing streak. It's always a sensitive issue but if I had a struggling star and he was having a great game, I'd let him play if I felt he needed to get back to where he used to be.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/22/2006 | James battling bruised knee*












> *James battling bruised knee*
> *Injury is latest in line of woes in past 10 days*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/22/2006 | James' 51 points lift Cavs*












> *James' 51 points lift Cavs*
> *Win over Jazz breaks six-game losing streak*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Road warriors wearing down*












> *Road warriors wearing down*
> 
> Sunday, January 22, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*LeBron makes points for critics*












> _"This fights in perfectly," James aid. "I've been shutting up critics my whole career, and this is just another stepping-stone in doing it. this was a big game and we came with the intensity to win, and we did it."_
> 
> *LeBron makes points for critics*
> *In Cavs' win, James has 51 points, is youngest with 5,000*
> ...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Why was he still in the game?
> 
> They called a timeout with 2 minutes left up by 20+. I'm sure they asked him if he wanted to stay in.
> 
> ...


are you even a cav fan? Or are you just a troll? or what? I am a jazz fan and I had no problem with him being in there, he was putting on a show. We had already lost the game, so its not like I even care who was in the game at the time.


----------

